# Printer workstation installation



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey guys,

Quick question regarding printers on server 2008R2. I am currently on a test bench right now with a windows 7 client and a windows xp client hooked up to 2 domain controllers. I want to install the printer for the machines and on windows XP it was as simple as right clicking and installing.

Windows 7 on the other hand, needs to be an administrator on the local box to install. Is there a way to get around that?

All help appreciated.


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone?


----------

